# Horch 853A Lot Description for 2012 RM Monterey Auction



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A stunning, multi-award winning 1938 Horch 853A Erdmann & Rossi Sport Cabriolet, judged ‘Best of Show’ at the 2004 Pebble Beach Concours d’Elegance, will return to California’s Monterey Peninsula, August 17–18, as a featured attraction at RM Auctions’ highly anticipated Monterey sale. Ahead of this much-anticipated auction, RM has released new detailed photography and a detailed lot description with history and estimate of sale price.

See below for full lot description text and new photos and our photo gallery to the right with all released photos including new studio shots of this concours-winning car.

* Full Story *


----------

